# Introducing my new little boy!



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

He's about 6-7 weeks old. Sweet little dumbo ears, I'm not so sure about the coloring, I'm not too good with that! 





































I am thinking about naming him Bisous, all he's done is give me kisses since I got him! Any name suggestions would be awesome. I like old fashioned names.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

So cute! Beautiful markings^_^


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I need help with naming. 

Bisous
Bartelby
Bernard
Aldo Raine (Inglourious Bast---s fan. ) Aldo for short.

He's asleep on my blanket right now. it's precious.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a cutie, variegated hooded with a head spot?

I like Bernard or Aldo (I loved that movie as well)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think he might be classed as black variegated. I like Bernard


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

I like bernard too


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

He's adorable.

It wasn't on your list but I like the name Ferdinand


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the name Ferdinand as well! I love old names. My boyfriend & I are leaning more towards Bartelby, but it usually takes me a couple of days to finally settle into a name. It look me 3 to decide on Winston finally! I just call them "baby", "little one", and "my boys" in the meantime.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

He's a cutie! My husband and I are adopting a male dumbo who has a really bad eye injury. I'm new to little boys so I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

oh my goodness, can i steal him from you? hes just the cutest thing. dumbos are definately my favorites.


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

He'a adorable!!! ^__^

I'd say black variegated with head spot.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hes very beautiful


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Love the color and the ears!! 
What a cutie patootie!!


----------

